# Clutch Slave cylinder



## riley70usmc (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 2004 pontiac gto and the slave cylinder for the clutch is leaking and i need to replace it. I was told a F-body slave cylinder will fit as long as you change out the Q.D fitting. I dont know what a F-body is ? Does anyone know where i can order the exact slave cylinder i need because finding it has been a pain and really expensive. Thanks


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

riley70usmc said:


> I have a 2004 pontiac gto and the slave cylinder for the clutch is leaking and i need to replace it. I was told a F-body slave cylinder will fit as long as you change out the Q.D fitting. I dont know what a F-body is ? Does anyone know where i can order the exact slave cylinder i need because finding it has been a pain and really expensive. Thanks


F-body = Firebird / Camaro


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

riley70usmc said:


> I have a 2004 pontiac gto and the slave cylinder for the clutch is leaking and i need to replace it. I was told a F-body slave cylinder will fit as long as you change out the Q.D fitting. I dont know what a F-body is ? Does anyone know where i can order the exact slave cylinder i need because finding it has been a pain and really expensive. Thanks


Yes you can. And yes you just use the QD from your old slave you just push out the roll pin that holds them in. An F-body is a Camaro or Firebird/Trans Am. I just told the Auto Parts counter 2002 Trans Am with V8 w/6 speed. Make sure they order one that has the release/throw out bering. Because they do have them without.


----------



## cain5.7 (Dec 23, 2010)

what is the QD??


----------

